# updated 1.8T injector database



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

Guys, I used to have a 1.8T injector database posted on my website. Then, because it was less than complete, I took it down and forgot about it. However, every now and then I have read that folks have been searching for it. So, I've invested some time and done some more research to fill it out some more. So as to answer the frequent "what size are the stock 1.8T injectors" questions, I offer you the following link:
1.8T injector database
There is still *plenty* of work to do here. So, I'd really appreciate it if folks would email me any corrections and additions. -anything! For instance, stock fuel pressures data and *pictures* would be helpful. Once we finish this basic information, I can add a bunch of more sophisticated stuff.


----------



## 1.8T3t04e (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

alls ive got to say about this man right here -------> scotty to hottie!
no need for a bump yet, but ill say what i gotta say now... this guy should be your number one source for injectors!!!!


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (1.8T3t04e)*

Yeah, I can vouch for him too. I'm even starting to think he's right about the size of my stock AGU injectors... A 3" ID MAF and 380s works, 440s are too much. I've been running rich for months (now I have a wideband). Notice that's on an AGU!!! I now think the stockers are 240s.
BTW, Scott, my injectors are from a 2002 Skoda Octavia Elegance, 1.8t AGU engine, 150hp stock:

#s off the injectors:
VAG # 06A906031 <- no letter suffix is visible on the injector
Bosch #0280150464
#s from Skoda Etka (post them in a sec):

Let me know if you want digi pics of the injectors. I'm now thinking they're 240s like on the other AGU engine you have in the db. The 380s you sold me are running like a dream btw, and the fit was perfect (no spacers or anything required, and no leaks). Oh, and something else, the AGU is a LEV not a ULEV. The EV12 guys are ULEV.
Speedy G


_Modified by Speedy G at 1:20 PM 12-5-2003_


----------



## 1.8T3t04e (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Speedy G)*

hey, he was one of the keys to my success!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

2001 Audi TT Quattro 225HP engine code AMU VAG 06A 906 031J Bosch 0 280 155 893
Part numbers taken off the box of brand new injectors ordered from the dealer


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (bobqzzi)*

I have a S3 210hp engine (AMK) and a ADR 20v, i see if i can get the numbers and data drom the injectors. (should be nice to have some European 1.8T injector info also?)


----------



## fritzner (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Mad Mel)*

great start... this is going to be an awesome resource when it is complete... 
a tiny piece of the pie i have to offer is the '02-current A4 are rated at 170hp... although you probably already knew that and just havent filled in the blank yet....
thanks for the efforts man...


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (bobqzzi)*

Thanks much for the info, Bob and Fritzner. I've updated the table to include your info! As for including european engines, Mel, I'll definitely do that. I'm looking to provide good info for everybody. Please find out whatever you can!
Oh, and thanks for the compliments, guys. It feels great to know that folks appreciate what I'm doing.







Big thanks to you guys for making this possible. Y'all haven't seen nothin' yet.










_Modified by Scott F. Williams at 5:23 PM 12-5-2003_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Speedy G)*

Great info, Speedy G. I'll definitely take your pictures, btw. As for the other "AGU" engine I've got listed here... It's actually an AUG as far as I know. I think they're two different animals.


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

Stock AWV injector, VW Part #: 06A906031BA








BTW the AWV engine code started in 2001, it followed on from the APH.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (stuex)*

Here's pics of my injectors:
640x480 but you can resize to get the size pic you want.
Also here's a pic comparing my stock injectors to Scott's 380s:
http://cyanide.toxictimes.com:...4.jpg








Speedy G


----------



## RR (Jan 22, 2003)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Speedy G)*

Hey, Scott - great work, thanks.
For '98 Passat AEB you have the right part number, but 241cc is its 4bar delivery. At 3 bar, they are 210cc.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (RR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RR* »_Hey, Scott - great work, thanks.
For '98 Passat AEB you have the right part number, but 241cc is its 4bar delivery. At 3 bar, they are 210cc.

Okay, the change has been made, RR. Thanks much! Before I forget, I've added a fuel pressure column now that I've got a bit of that information from folks. Of course, the goal is to fill in each of those blanks. So, keep on sending the updates. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

My car : VW Golf 1.8T 1999 AGU (dbc), stock injectors 06A906031, bosch : 0 280 150 464 [963 on top]
pictures : 
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...6.jpg
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...5.jpg
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...4.jpg
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...3.jpg
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...2.jpg
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...1.jpg
Min and max flow as it is written in ELSA : 170-210ccm at 3 bar
=====================================
Now I have this injectors in my car (they are from Audi S6 5cyl. 2.2 turbo AAN motor) : 034906031B, bosch 0 280 150 951 [168 on top]
they look the same as my stock one, the only difference is that this new one have 4 small holes, stock one have 2 small holes 
Min and max flow as it is written in ELSA : 300-340ccm at 4 bar
=====================================
I went to bosch service and they cleaned them with ultrasound and we compared the flow.
This are 034906031B, three injectors have the same flow, one has slightly smaller flow, but is in the safe limits :
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...k.jpg
This is a comparison of flow between one injector 06A906031 on the left and four injectors 034906031B on the right, all at 3 bar after 12 seconds :
http://www.mobisux.com/album/data/3141/869004.jpg
Glass containers are not perfect vertically positioned, but the readings were : 
06A906031 = 52ml * 5 = 260ccm at 3 bar
034906031B = 58ml * 5 = 290ccm at 3 bar * 1,1547 = 335ccm at 4 bar 
================================
Audi RS2 5cyl. 2.2 turbo : 034 906 031 F, bosch : 0 280 150 984
Min and max flow as it is written in ELSA : 390-420ccm at 3.8 bar
================================
180HP 1.8T from Europe, engine AUQ, and 150HP AUM :
06A906031BA
Min and max flow as it is written in ELSA : 266-314ccm at 3 bar
=================================
225HP 1.8T from Europe, engine BAM :
06A906031BC
Min and max flow as it is written in ELSA : 358 +- 28ccm at 3 bar
=================================
210HP 1.8T from Europe, engine APY, AMK and 225HP APX :
06A906031J
Min and max flow as it is written in ELSA : 358 +- 28ccm at 3 bar
=================================
150HP 1.8T from Europe, engine ARZ, AQA, APP, AJQ :
06A906031S
Min and max flow as it is written in ELSA : 266-314ccm at 3 bar
=================================


_Modified by Blue GTI at 2:33 AM 12-7-2003_


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Blue GTI)*

I think the AGU injectors are definitely 240s, since max flow would suggst 85% duty cycle which is 205ml, inline with Blue GTI's numbers. Hey, he's got the same ones as me!
Speedy G


----------



## RechtsFahren (Dec 8, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

Under the 'anything' header, I'm not sure if I'm reading the chart right, but I have an AEB in a June '99 assembled Passat.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

All suggestions and corrections have been applied so far, guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Next, I'll work the pictures in via hyperlinks. Eventually, my plan is to create a comprehensive site that includes this database, a injector sizing calculator, and guide regarding MAFs, fprs, piggybacks, etc.


----------



## fritzner (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (fritzner)*

Hey, how does one get a thread "stickied"? I don't want this info to get buried. Or, can anybody recommend some FAQs to add the database to? The goal here is to make it available to everyone.


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Blue GTI)*

Here are some updates. Today I went again to bosch service to clean some other injectors and then I discovered a very important thing - a mistake that we made in measuring injectors flow before. Pressure was set to 3bar, then we started to measure flow. But now I discoverd that pressure droped to about 2.5bar because we measured flow of 6 injectors at the same time. There is a pressure gauge but I never looked it between measuring procedure. So pressure on this service device must be set a bit higher so that desirous pressure (3 or 4 bar...) is achived between measuring. Pressure can be monitored with pressure gauge.
So here are final results :
We measured at the same time five injectors (1.8T AGU, 1.8T 150HP&180HP, 1.8T 225HP that are the same as in APR kit, Audi RS2, Audi S6 ).
1.8T 150HP AGU
06A906031
0 280 150 464
[email protected]
[email protected]
1.8T 150,180HP 
06A906031BA 
0 280 156 061
[email protected]
[email protected]
1.8T 210,225HP
06A906031BC 
0 280 155 892
[email protected]
[email protected]
Audi RS2 316HP
034906031F 
0 280 150 984 
[email protected]
[email protected]
Audi S6 230HP
034906031B 
0 280 150 951 
[email protected]
[email protected]
That's it.



_Modified by Blue GTI at 12:38 AM 12-23-2003_


----------



## new 337 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Blue GTI)*

Great info.
Mods, please include this last bit of data to the FAQ or sticky it.
Thanks Blue GTI for the work, it is appreciated.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (new 337)*

someone help me with a little math.
If I wanted to convert my stock injector to a lbs/hr rating would this be right? 
multiply cc by 60 then convert into lbs
so if I had 210cc injectors in my Passat that would be 26.63lb/hr?


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (JEM)*

Er... no. Where'd you get that wacky formula from?







To convert from cc to lbs, you simply divide by 10.5. So, your 210cc injectors are actually 20lbs.


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

OK no need to frown down, just trying to learn something. I saw a injector rated at 210ccm. I thought CCM was Cubic Centimeters per Minute. So I took the 210 and multiply by 60 to gett cc per hour, then convet to lbs per hour.








Well you have already told me I am wrong so I got another one for ya. 
I was trying to figure what 210cc injectors are because my K04 Kit is rated at 235HP, one of the links at the top of the page list a formula to figure if you have "X" injectors you can produce "X" HP. If 210cc injectors are 20lb at 3bar then they would be maybe 25lbs at 5 bar max (guessing) The formula is (25lbs x 4cyl x .85duty) /.5 =HP. That equations comes out to 170HP, now I know why my K04 kit doesn't make **** for power. If they are really 210cc injectors then that is my problem. That is pretty ****y that AWE would sell a turbo kit and pawn off a 5 bar FPR instead of injectors.


_Modified by JEM at 10:55 PM 12-22-2003_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (JEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEM* »_OK no need to frown down, just trying to learn something. I saw a injector rated at 210ccm. I thought CCM was Cubic Centimeters per Minute. So I took the 210 and multiply by 60 to gett cc per hour, then convet to lbs per hour.








Well you have already told me I am wrong so I got another one for ya. 
I was trying to figure what 210cc injectors are because my K04 Kit is rated at 235HP, one of the links at the top of the page list a formula to figure if you have "X" injectors you can produce "X" HP. If 210cc injectors are 20lb at 3bar then they would be maybe 25lbs at 5 bar max (guessing) The formula is (25lbs x 4cyl x .85duty) /.5 =HP. That equations comes out to 170HP, now I know why my K04 kit doesn't make **** for power. If they are really 210cc injectors then that is my problem. That is pretty ****y that AWE would sell a turbo kit and pawn off a 5 bar FPR instead of injectors.

JEM, this time your guesswork (as well as your computation) is pretty much on point. A 20lb-rated injector running at 5bar will flow approximately 25.8lbs/hour. For future reference, here's the magic formula to figure out the effect of fuel pressure changes:








As for AWE's *****yness, understand that they're probably trying to make an inexpensive kit that's easy for customers to install. There are lots of tuners out there that use FMUs and other such crutches to get by. It definitely isn't the way to go in the long run, but... that just provides an opportunity for me to provide you guys with better parts for less dinero.







God bless AWE.








Anyway, if you've got more questions, throw'm at me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

stock 99 Passat AEB 
058133551
0 280 150 447


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

awesome work! 
Just another idea...maybe price from dealership?


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (JEM)*

058133551 are rated according ELSA 260-300ccm and have 2 holes. They are in AEB and AJL engine connected to a 4bar FPR. Both engines are dbc, AEB has 150HP (A4, A6, Passat), AJL has 180HP (A4, A6).


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Turbobug)*

Dealership prices in Germany : 
058133551 : 123euro
06A906031 : 101euro
06A906031BA : 101euro
06A906031BC : 101euro
034906031F : 109euro
06A906031S : 101euro
06A906031J : 101euro
034906031B : 109euro
Bosch dealership has about 15% lower prices.


----------



## Wal (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

Scott, you have mail.
Just an update to correct data on sheet. Impedence is an important factor so lets get some more feedback guys.
Keep it on the road
Walter


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Blue GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue GTI* »_058133551 are rated according ELSA 260-300ccm and have 2 holes. They are in AEB and AJL engine connected to a 4bar FPR. Both engines are dbc, AEB has 150HP (A4, A6, Passat), AJL has 180HP (A4, A6).

I don't think this information is entirely correct. 058133551 came from the AEB engine, but do not flow 260cc-300cc. The 058133551 M on the other hand do flow with in those specs.


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (JEM)*

It can be that here in Europe things are a bit different. According to ELSA (program used by VW service) 058133551 flow 260-300ccm. In euro spec. ETKA I cant find part# : 058133551M, so thist must be only USA part. I know that real flow may be different, because there are some mistakes in etka and elsa.


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (JEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JEM* »_stock 99 Passat AEB 
058133551
0 280 150 447

JEM, are you sure about that VW part number? All the others start with 06A or 06B, etc. I'll throw it in there, but please verify that it's the complete number. Thanks!


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

I am absolutely positive. I brought the injector to my computer and typed it in. If you would like I will take a picture of it and send it or post it up. Let me know.


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (JEM)*

You need a bigger one?


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (JEM)*

I found part # 06B133551M. Injectors are used in A4, A6, Passat on engines :
AWT 150HP
AVJ 150HP
AWM 170HP
BFB 163HP
AMB 170HP
According to ELSA flow is 250-290ccm and then for the same engines again 266-314ccm. Who knows now what is right if there are two numbers for the same engine??? I hate incorect catalogs.
In bosch catalog stands 0 280 156 065 for 06B133551M.
Maybe is 058133551M early version of 06B133551M.
=========
06B906031BA are for BEX 190HP
06B133551B are for ANB 150HP, APU 150HP, ARK 150HP.
058133551E are for ethanol fuel for engines AEB 150HP and AJL 180HP.
06B133551F are for ethanol fuel for APU 150HP
==============
All injectors listed in this post are used with 4bar FPR 078133534C
AWT 150HP = A4, A6, Passat
AVJ 150HP = A4
AWM 170HP = Passat from Mexico
BFB 163HP = A4
AMB 170HP = A4 from Japan and Mexico
ANB 150HP = A4, A6, Passat
APU 150HP = A4, A6, Passat 
ARK 150HP = A4, A6
BEX 190HP = A4
AEB 150HP = A4, A6, Passat
AJL 180HP = A4, A6
All this are European specifications











_Modified by Blue GTI at 2:54 PM 12-31-2003_


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Blue GTI)*

Blue GTI, you're outta control with all this information! Go out and talk to some women and quit working so hard.







Haha, thanks.














Now, regarding the AEB and AJL ethanol engines, are you saying that these are special alcohol-burning versions of the same engines that normally burn gasoline? Is that "058 133 551 E" injector the same as the "0 280 150 447"? I would think that an alcohol-only engine would have a different code completely.
Also, I'm not familiar with any special ethanol engines here in the U.S. Has anybody else?
Thanks again,


----------



## johnAWD (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

Interesting. I have a '98 1.8t A4 and I believe that I've got an AWD motor, not an AEP. Am I mislead. I better get under the hood & poke about some.
Thanks for the data, Scott.


----------



## JEM (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (johnAWD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnAWD* »_Interesting. I have a '98 1.8t A4 and I believe that I've got an AWD motor, not an AEP.
 
If it is a 98 1.8t, most likely it is an AEB. AWD is a transverse engine out of a MKIV.


----------



## Blue GTI (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Scott F. Williams)*

All I know about ethanol are this different injectors. A brief look at other fuel components shows no other different part. But there could be other differences.
I found injectors for APU ethanol : Bosch# 0280155899 and Audi# 06B133551F. I dont have Bosch# for AEB or AJL ethanol injectors. 
058133551E is not 0 280 150 447.
http://www.mobisux.com/album/d...l.gif


----------



## john s (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (Blue GTI)*

E85 injectors flow about 40% more fuel volume than gasoline injectors.
E85 info: http://www.e85fuel.com/pdf/5902guidebook.pdf


----------



## johnAWD (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (JEM)*

Thanks JEM.

_Quote, originally posted by *JEM* »_ 
If it is a 98 1.8t, most likely it is an AEB. AWD is a transverse engine out of a MKIV.


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: updated 1.8T injector database (johnAWD)*

Found some new info for North American 02' A4 B6 AMB injectors which are EV12 type as they look like 225TT injectors.
Part number looks like one digit off from 225 injectors 0280 155 892, but then it looks like its 392 at the end not 892 
Audip/n 06B 133 551M based on this thread : http://forums.audiworld.com/a4...phtml
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/supp...s.pdf









_Modified by 337GTIspeed at 4:10 AM 1-12-2004_


_Modified by 337GTIspeed at 4:34 AM 1-12-2004_


----------

